# Least Environmentally Hazardous or Sustainable Art Supplies?



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I'm not that big on traditional art, but I'd love to really get into it sometime and I was wondering a few things that the trad art veterans might know...I have a tendency to write really long posts, so I'll just sum it up.

What would be the least environmentally harmful or dangerous to the user (think paint fumes and throwing away paint cans) that you know? I mean you know when you throw something away it gets thrown into a dump or burned that later pushes all of those lovely chemicals into the ground (that gets pushed into the water table) or into the air for us to breathe.

Its about 4:40 AM here, so I'm not sure what I'm saying makes sense to everybody else.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 17, 2007)

Dried flowers...

Dirt/mud...

Blood/berry juice...

Mouse entrails...?


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 17, 2007)

A nice big bucket of lead paint!


----------



## Esplender (Oct 17, 2007)

Someone's a bit paranoid.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 17, 2007)

i get all my paint from bits and pieces of animals put into juicers or puree-machines

if they scream before processing.... thats good

if they scream after processing - process again


----------



## Emil (Oct 17, 2007)

colored pencils and watercolors


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, mechanical pencils are good.  When the lead runs out you keep the holder and just slip another stick of lead in.  Little waste. Same with graphites. You can buy them wood covered or woodless. Just use the whole stick.

Kneaded eraser allow you to remove mistakes without little eraser crumbs everywhere. Since you're not rubbing off chunks each time they last.

Ditto on the colored pencils and watercolors.  

If you want to try markers, Prismacolors last a while but do have a sharp smell.  Sharpies are even worse.   I can't vouch for the smell of Copics since I've never used them but they are refillable so you may like that option better.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not paranoid, I'm kinda an environmentalist, so I'd like to do my part to help the environment. I know we're all a bunch of jokers, but could I get a few more serious answers

Thanks Darc, that's just what I wanted to hear.

The thing is if you can reuse something then that's one less expense and you don't throw it away, yes? That's the idea of sustainability, yeah.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 17, 2007)

Clay, probably.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 17, 2007)

your blood

on recycled paper - or dried leaves


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive actually used blood as an art medium its  hard to use 'cause it runs


----------



## DarkMeW (Oct 18, 2007)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not that big on traditional art, but I'd love to really get into it sometime and I was wondering a few things that the trad art veterans might know...I have a tendency to write really long posts, so I'll just sum it up.
> 
> What would be the least environmentally harmful or dangerous to the user (think paint fumes and throwing away paint cans) that you know? I mean you know when you throw something away it gets thrown into a dump or burned that later pushes all of those lovely chemicals into the ground (that gets pushed into the water table) or into the air for us to breathe.
> 
> Its about 4:40 AM here, so I'm not sure what I'm saying makes sense to everybody else.



Oh, there are numerous things wrong with your ideas around and what constitutes as not environmentally friendly mediums, so I'm not even going to bother correcting you on your assumptions. However I will give you some suggestion if you are looking to cut back on waste or looking to reduce personal risk. 

First being one of the easiest mediums to come across that is extremely biodegradable, that is tempera paints. I personally hate them because they flow horribly and clump like crazy but they are made from things you have most likely eaten already today. You can even paint on recycled newsprint if that bit of imaginary environmental responsibility makes you feel like you've accomplished some thing. 

If you don't want to waste the tubes that are use for acrylics or for oils, then I suggest you learn to mix your own colors. You can buy the pigments and the mediums in large quantities separately and mix them into glass jars, thusly reducing any throw away tubes (which you can recycle anyway if you clean them out.) Yes the chemicals that are used with oils can be harmful if you're an idiot and don't properly ventilate your work space and use them over say a thirty years period (there is also the option of water-soluble oils now as well.) All of your chemicals can be used over long periods of time and even cleaned out and reused, eliminating costly replacement. All of the chemicals that build up can be properly disposed of, you just have to pay 10 or so bucks at a recycle center. The environmental contamination that you were spouting about occurs by the same way motor oil gets into the water, by a-holes that just dump their crap out or toss them into a dumpster (doing either is illegal in the US.) 

If you want to use markers I suggest you look at spending the money on Copic. They are refillable and last almost five times longer. They are also alcohol based so the fumes won't harm you unless you decide to snort a bottle of the refill color. Colored Pencils don't matter because they are wood, which despite the hippies bitching about it, is a renewable resource and completely biodegradable. All of the chemicals, which are mostly naturally occurring minerals that are in no way toxic in any modern pencil.

Almost any art supplies currently made (excluding made in China) are not harmful to the environment if used and disposed of properly. The problem is people that don't do either. 



			
				silvertwilight said:
			
		

> Ive actually used blood as an art medium its  hard to use 'cause it runs



Runs, screams, and sobs 'why are you doing this to me?" One of the least friendly mediums.


----------



## Foxfairy (Dec 16, 2007)

For paper, Strathmore makes this "wind power" sketchbook where the electricity to make the paper comes mainly from renewable resources. Also look for recycled paper sketchbooks- those are environmentally responsible as well. It might be slightly harder to find watercolor paper that's recycled, but it might be out there. You can use your own recycled materials, like cardboard inserts, to work on as well, saving waste. Cardboard is really fun to paint on.

For pencils, Prismacolors are made from wood that comes from managed American forests, so they're environmentally sound. Oil Paints are alright if you make sure to choose the "hue colors" (they don't contain heavy metals) and avoid lead-based colors - and manage your solvents carefully, disposing of them in a proper manner. Solvents can be reused apparently, and there are nontoxic ones like Turpenoid as well. Watercolor, gouache and tempera paints are more environmentally responsible than oils or acrylics; make sure to choose the non-toxic, cheaper "hues", if you want to avoid heavy metals. Acrylics are plastic-based and do not degrade very well, so you might not want to use them if you are concerned about the environment. However, only a very small amount of acrylic paint would be released into the environment when you pour your water down the drain, so you're not harming the fishes all that much.
Get a good, durable mechanical pencil and refill leads to cut down on waste, if you're looking to work with graphite. You might get some woodless pencils- they are waste-free, because you use all of the pencil. Consider doing the same for pens- get something refillable. 

Choosing American, Canadian or Mexican products also helps save on shipping costs - they aren't transported as far- so look at country of origin labels to figure out which use the least fuel to get to your door.

In the end, though, if you buy high-quality art supplies, they will last you for a long time and you will not throw very much out.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 17, 2007)

I just googled "artist health safety" and got this: http://www.ci.tucson.az.us/arthazards/medium.html

be aware that there are entire books written about this kind of thing, have fun.


----------

